# Monitor out? Repairable ?



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

HP flat screen Pavilion f 1503 
I turned it off at night and the next day it was black.
My monitor is out, I borrowed my neighbors extra monitor to eliminate the computer. Everything now works. My question is Can a monitor be repaired?
Can it be something simple ? like a bulb ? I noticed a dim HP on the screen once, like the juice was weak or a weak bulb? 
I can't afford a new one at this time .
How about buying a used monitor, We have a computer show coming up this next month. I have been there before and saw lots of equipment for sale not real cheep but affordable.

Thanks Deck Hand


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

My friend has had similar problems with a few ACER monitors. Turned out to be bad solder joints.


----------



## nayslayer (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a few thoughts

Double check the power connections

Does the monitor power light light up? What color?

Boot up pc and take flashlight to screen, do you see your desktop? If this is the case, it's the backlight. Its usually a small cfl bulb and have been successfull swapping them out on laptops, and i have been unsuccessful. I got them on ebay, they are model specific.


----------



## nayslayer (Oct 17, 2008)

Well i did a little digging and found this thread, may be worth the shot, just need a soldering iron and some time

http://forums.cnet.com/5208-7590_102-0.html?forumID=67&threadID=62739&messageID=2677421


----------



## AustinREDevelop (Oct 12, 2008)

Many tech items are no longer cost effective or able to be repaired by local techs. Monitors are relatively cheap so it might be best to get a new on rather than attempting to fix the monitor yourself. If you connect the wrong line to a wrong power source you could fry components on your main computer. be very careful if you decide to go that route.


----------



## crawdoogie (Nov 9, 2008)

If you haven't be sure to check out leslie wong's blog: 

http://www.lesliewong.us/blog/2005/05/02/hp-pavilion-f1703-flat-panel-display-blackout-solution/

as it mentions some other possible fixes (i.e. bad caps) and has pics

(the link was in the cnet forum in your post)

other tips:
-use 60/40 tin/lead solder
-use hand lens to inspect as cracks in solder joints can be hard to see
-in addition to the torroids, the power connector jack is known for failed solder joints

If you need to desolder any components Radio Shack sells an inexpensive desoldering tool for about $11. Usually RadioShack blows but this is the one item that works well for a very reasonable price.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062731&tab=summary


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

crawdoogie said:


> If you haven't be sure to check out leslie wong's blog:
> 
> http://www.lesliewong.us/blog/2005/05/02/hp-pavilion-f1703-flat-panel-display-blackout-solution/
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I have deep six this monitor and purchased a new 19" 
Thanks deck hand


----------

